# Signed up for Driving Concepts racing school!



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Signed up for Driving Concepts racing school!*



scottn2retro said:


> *
> 
> Bastige :banghead:
> 
> You have no idea the amount of grovelling it will take to get my project car  *


Hehe, I never told you to get married - oh, wait, I was not even born yet at the time! :lmao: :lmao: :lmao:


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Signed up for Driving Concepts racing school!*



Raffi said:


> *Hehe, I never told you to get married - oh, wait, I was not even born yet at the time! :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: *


Okay, so I may be a LITTLE older than you (although maybe a LOT wiser), so all the more reason to take my advice to sell the e46 (before you tear it up at Buttonwillow  ) and go for the racer/commuter package we talked about :bigpimp:


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Signed up for Driving Concepts racing school!*



scottn2retro said:


> *
> 
> Okay, so I may be a LITTLE older than you (although maybe a LOT wiser), so all the more reason to take my advice to sell the e46 (before you tear it up at Buttonwillow  ) and go for the racer/commuter package we talked about :bigpimp: *


You [email protected]! :angel:


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Signed up for Driving Concepts racing school*



Raffi said:


> *You [email protected]! :angel:  *


You know, if you sell that e46, you may be able to get both the e36 racer and an e36 commuter. :bigpimp:


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

Additional info.

I saw in our newletter that Tarheel is doing a Club Racing School. It will be the two days PRIOR to a Club Race event.

For the school a normal BMW CCA Driver's Education setup is fine. No cage required. If you pass and want to race that weekend, all the afety stuff applies.


----------

